# Security firms



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello..

Does anyone known of any really good Security firms ,that have bases in the UK/Dubai......hope that someone knowns of other ones apart from Group4(lovely firm)

Yours (still hoping)

Dara.


----------



## kmarcel (Apr 19, 2008)

Securitas is in the process of expanding into the UAE market.


----------

